# Some of my boudoir shots



## Mademoiselle

tx for looking


----------



## eric-holmes

Very tasteful and classy. I especially like the look in number one. Its as if she is looking at her other climbing into the shower. That's how I envision it anyway.


----------



## newrmdmike

very nice, i especially like the third as a promotional piece, then the first.  the woma(E?)n looks good in all three and so does her skin. Good job!


----------



## ASPbreakdown

I really like #3, great job with these. Very classy.


----------



## gopal

3rd is a classic boudoir shot....second will work...
1st is again a soft mood classy shot.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Don't know the first thing about "boudoir" but those are quite nice as photos.

I do have a question though: if those are of the same woman, as they seem to be to me, don't you try and keep a look throughout?


----------



## Dismine

#2 is really nice


----------



## _rebecca_

I *love* #2. Absolutely love. What an evocative photo.


----------



## rub

These are beautiful. Well done.



c.cloudwalker said:


> Don't know the first thing about "boudoir" but those are quite nice as photos.
> 
> I do have a question though: if those are of the same woman, as they seem to be to me, don't you try and keep a look throughout?


 
I also do Boudoir photography, and one thing my clients love is having different looks and processing styles.  It often depends on the clothing they are wearing, or not wearing, that helps shape the mood and tone, which plays into the pp.  At least, thats how it seems to be for me.


----------



## pony

These are beautiful. I absolutely love #2!


----------



## Mademoiselle

Hi, glad you all approve 

No the last two is of the same lady, the first one is of another.

Here's a few more of the first lady.
(Yes, I do about 3/4 different looks depending on what my clients request.)


----------



## ghache

you are one beautifull woman.


----------



## SouthLand

Very Nice!


----------



## WhiteSoul8

Awesome shots, and I think what Impresses me the most - is the *skin tones*, especially on the very first shot.  I'd love to know what you did to arrive at them!


----------



## Alpha

#3 is good. #1 is boring and #2 actually has too much boob, if you can believe it.


----------



## alta-photography

Really? How could you say that #1 is boring? It makes you wonder who/what she is looking at...very sexy. How is that boring?


----------



## Alpha

alta-photography said:


> Really? How could you say that #1 is boring? It makes you wonder who/what she is looking at...very sexy. How is that boring?



You know I just didn't feel it. Yeah, she's looking at something. But for some reason in this shot I don't care what she's looking at. I think mostly because it looks like she's just glancing at something. There's no particular emotion in her face that's making me curious about what it is.


----------



## photosbybritni

Very classy and elegant! Great job!


----------



## Stephen.C

Very pretty! I like number one the best!


----------



## AlexL

very nice photos!


----------



## marklynn1687

I am a big fan of sexy boudoir photography and a real admirer too. Sometimes I  insist my wife to give it a shot but she refuses to done it under a male photographer. Where I can find good and best boudoir photographers in los angles.


----------



## TGordon

Great quality and I like the shots..awesome


----------



## kevinfocht

Very nice control of the lighting on the body. Make sure you do the same for the face


----------



## pickle788

Nice shots love them great lighting


----------



## northierthanthou

Beautiful girl.


----------



## SwirlMe

Awesome shots...


----------



## topazsol

Lovely! Very classy and beautiful photos.


----------

